# Funniest Beer Names



## Bonzi

They have some interesting ones out there.... feel free to add on or just give a shout-out to your favorite!

I have a history of beer favorites, I'm not an expert but...

First Michelob
then Coors
then Rolling Rock
then Corona

I don't even drink beer anymore, except on very rare occasions.....


----------



## Obiwan




----------



## Obiwan




----------



## Obiwan




----------



## Bonzi

I think my favorite so far is the Polygamy Porter... Park City UT... what a shock!


----------



## Moonglow

Only home made drugs like beer should be legal...


----------



## JOSweetHeart

A couple of years ago, my most favorite singer James Otto was doing one of his Stage It website show and during those shows, the fans watching could send a message to him and James would see it right then and there during his show. Well someone mentioned in one of their messages to him at one point a drink that goes by the name Panther Pis*. I am guessing that it is some kind of alcoholic beverage. That is the only time that I have ever heard of the drink whatever it really is.

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Obiwan

It's


JOSweetHeart said:


> A couple of years ago, my most favorite singer James Otto was doing one of his Stage It website show and during those shows, the fans watching could send a message to him and James would see it right then and there during his show. Well someone mentioned in one of their messages to him at one point a drink that goes by the name Panther Pis*. I am guessing that it is some kind of alcoholic beverage. That is the only time that I have ever heard of the drink whatever it really is.
> 
> God bless you and James always!!!
> 
> Holly


It's a nickname for rot gut produced during the early 1900's, although there is a beer named that now.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> They have some interesting ones out there.... feel free to add on or just give a shout-out to your favorite!
> 
> I have a history of beer favorites, I'm not an expert but...
> 
> First Michelob
> then Coors
> then Rolling Rock
> then Corona
> 
> I don't even drink beer anymore, except on very rare occasions.....



Russian River Brewery has Damnation, Perdition and Blind Pig IPA.

Of course you meant brand names but the list of funny beer names is almost endless.

And by the way- Damnation is damn good beer.


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> I think my favorite so far is the Polygamy Porter... Park City UT... what a shock!



LOL- I remember drinking that beer!

Had it in Salt Lake City- who could resist that name?


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonzi said:


> They have some interesting ones out there.... feel free to add on or just give a shout-out to your favorite!
> 
> I have a history of beer favorites, I'm not an expert but...
> 
> First Michelob
> then Coors
> then Rolling Rock
> then Corona
> 
> I don't even drink beer anymore, except on very rare occasions.....



??
None of that is beer.
That is corporatized rice and corn brew...with a little barley thrown in so it can still be called beer.


----------



## Bonzi

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have some interesting ones out there.... feel free to add on or just give a shout-out to your favorite!
> 
> I have a history of beer favorites, I'm not an expert but...
> 
> First Michelob
> then Coors
> then Rolling Rock
> then Corona
> 
> I don't even drink beer anymore, except on very rare occasions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> None of that is beer.
> That is corporatized rice and corn brew...with a little barley thrown in so it can still be called beer.
Click to expand...

 
well I am no connoisseur for sure! Wine is my alcoholic beverage of choice.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Dale Smith

Awesome song bya friend of mine....I think he names just about every brand there is....


----------



## Militants

Nobody of them.

Yellow Blue in Sweden then King.


----------



## Mac1958

Great thread idea, cheers.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi

okay so this is NOT real but, it is funny!


----------



## martybegan




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## amrchaos

The is an IPA called monkey fist

But that is nowhere as funny as those already listed
(I like angry orchard apple ciders.)


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard

Bonzi said:


>




First the peeler, then the spreader.


----------



## Stasha_Sz

These are all good ones...
Remember Bear Whiz Beer?
_"Its the water, that's why its yellow!"_
(thank you Firesign Theatre)


----------



## Weatherman2020

The joke before Carter signed home beer making into law that spawned the micro brew rage:
How is American beer like making love in a canoe?
They are both f*kn close to water.

I have 28 breweries within a 30 minute drive.  A few from the pack:


----------



## Darkwind

Bonzi said:


> They have some interesting ones out there.... feel free to add on or just give a shout-out to your favorite!
> 
> I have a history of beer favorites, I'm not an expert but...
> 
> First Michelob
> then Coors
> then Rolling Rock
> then Corona
> 
> I don't even drink beer anymore, except on very rare occasions.....


Nice, so where is your list of favorite beers?


----------



## Darkwind

Wildcard said:


>


I think I'll have to give that one a go.......I just need to chose My target...er....drinking partner......


----------

